# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche familles d'accueil pour des rats (en RP)

## White Rabbit

Bonsoir,


afin de pouvoir réhabiliter prochainement des rats (4 femelles et des mâles), l'association White Rabbit recherche des familles d'accueil en région parisienne.



Si vous souhaitez en accueillir, n'hésitez pas à remplir le formulaire de FA.
Pour plus de renseignements: sauvetage@white-rabbit.org
Pour en savoir plus sur la réhabilitation des rats, vous pouvez consulter cette fiche.

----------

